# best digital camera available????????????



## alaap_anujan (Nov 14, 2005)

which is the best and most affordable digital camera available???
(plz specify rate)


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 14, 2005)

I am using the Canon Powershot A95 . I think it costs around 17K here. 

Search the forum. There was a discussion on Digi cams a lot of times.


----------



## puja399 (Nov 14, 2005)

alaap_anujan said:
			
		

> which is the best and most affordable digital camera available???
> (plz specify rate)


'Best' and 'most affordable' are two opposite concepts; first make up your mind on which one u want most. The cost of 'Best' digital camera (if, there is one!!) can go as high as 3 to 4 lakhs, or even higher and the most affordable one can cost u as low as 4000/-.


----------

